# Tx Masonic plates



## CHarris (Jun 20, 2011)

Picked mine up today. They are set on the proper position.  Looking good, hope everyone gets a chance to get them some. Whoop.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait to recieve the phone call about mine being delivered!


----------



## chrisu0017 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine arrived in the mail today and I have them installed already. They look great!


----------



## Beathard (Jun 26, 2011)

I just arrived home from Kansas. I drove my wife's car. Pulled into the driveway and noticed my new plates on my car. My wife installed them yesterday. Love them. Love her. Love being home.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 26, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to recieve the phone call about mine being delivered!


 
The Tax Office called me on Friday, I will be able to pick mine up at our local office on Wednesday. I am SO excited!


----------



## CHarris (Jun 27, 2011)

I can say, right now I am the envy of my brothers at the lodge. I have gotten so many comments on the new plates.  I haven't seen any others out there, on the roads as of yet. Hope to see some soon.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 28, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I just arrived home from Kansas. I drove my wife's car. Pulled into the driveway and noticed my new plates on my car. My wife installed them yesterday. Love them. Love her. Love being home.


 
What a great girl!


----------



## Randy Allen Thomas (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope to order mine soon, I'm waiting to get them when my renewal comes up... So glad to see that there finally available...


----------

